# THERE IS HOPE: IBS TREATMENT CENTER IN SEATTLE



## ChrisJenas (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello all,

I have recently come across the below center in USA: Seattle and Santa Monica. This is solely an IBS treatment center. I am currently undergoing treatment from a naturopath and if that doesn't go according to plan...I plan to use this center as a last resort......HAS ANYONE undergone treatment in this center?....Please see link below

*http://ibstreatmentcenter.com/*

Regards

Chris


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/151663-i-found-an-ibs-treatment-clinic/ has reports of mixed results.

not sure if still the case but I think the person that runs the clinic in Seattle is also a naturopath so you might want to see if they are doing something radically different than any other naturopath before spending the money and travel just for the same tests/information/treatments.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

I thought about going to them also. They have pretty good reviews on both google and yelp. One thing that concerns me is that they are extremely expensive and do not take insurance. I am sure that seeing them 3-4 times would rack up a good 2K but I could be wrong. It might do you a lot of good to just go to a nearby naturopath that is a) really good at what they do and possibly specializes in digestive issues. Though I'm sure the latter is difficult to find.


----------



## Theorets (Oct 11, 2016)

Has anyone tried this treatment center. I also am at the point of giving them a try.
Have not found another naturepath person who deals exclusively with IBS.

Have battled IBS for twenty years but has become chronic since having a knee replacment two years ago.
No help from my GI doc. Had some relief from the fodmap diet but currently all food seems to have the same results.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, I read that they don't take insurance (odd) and some of their reviews are less than stellar, so..... you know.

Check out the reviews:

https://www.yelp.com/biz/ibs-treatment-center-seattle-2


----------



## Mthomas (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm curious to hear from anyone that has gone to this treatment center as well. Just found their website last night and am considering it, but it sounds expensive. From the reviews on Yelp, it seems as though they do a thorough food allergy/sensitivity screening then change your diet based on the results. My new primary care Dr is setting me up with a Registered Dietician for food testing etc. The Dietician is covered by my insurance, so I think I will start there. I have tried various diets on my own, Low FODMAP, Paleo, etc and it has helped somewhat. My biggest frustration is the conflicting information found on the internet regarding these diets, so helpfully getting tested and having a dietician to help me navigate the information will be all that I need to feel better. If not, then I will break down and spend the money to try the IBS Treatment Center... I've tried everything else and after 20+ years of suffering I will not let money stand in the way of potentially feeling better.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

we have another, more recent thread going on about this which might be helpful:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/330465-ibs-treatment-center/


----------



## Helena (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi Mthomas, I just sent you a message as well, if you don't see this. The Monash University website has the most accurate info about what Fodmap foods and they are testing new foods all the time to see how much fructans, fructose, lactulose, etc each food has. There is a phone app you can get which tells you. I think it is about $10 Australian.


----------

